# Louisiana Limits 2021 Flounder Run



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

The 2021 flounder run in Louisiana products some great memories for my customers. Topped off by two flounders over seven pounds.

The December warn weather provided some decent catches up until the middle of the month.

The run is now history. The flounder have left the bay systems and headed to the Gulf to spawn.

Looking forward to their return in the spring. With the Texas flounder season closed from November 1st until December 14th, the flounder fishing in Louisiana should be exceptional for the near future.

If interested in catching flounder, send me a PM and I'll send you details.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

I keep hoping my days off align with an opening. Hasn’t happened yet, but I look forward to it.


----------

